# Aruba Tropic  Car Rental Hans



## shar (Feb 4, 2008)

I read  on this board that Hans at Tropic rental car in Aruba is great. I contacted him about renting for two weeks this summer. He responded that he had availability and with the price.  He asked for our arrival information and stated he would send us a conrirmation. When I checked ourt flights I realized that we were going a day early to get the airfare ( I had forgotten this.)  I sent back an email to him and explained we would be arriving a day early and could he still supply the car or maybe we would just stick to the origianla two weeks for car rental. He never replied. I have sent him three more emails and still have had no reply. I am wondering what is going on. Has anyone else ever had this problem?  I would like to rent from him but I do not know if we have a car reserved or not at this time.

Shar


----------



## lvhmbh (Feb 5, 2008)

Check on the Aruba boards www.aruba-bb.com and www.visitaruba.com.  We have never rented from him as he is usually booked when we go Feb/March.  Thrifty is onsite at Costa Linda and we found that if we have any problem with the car they accommodate us there.  Hans does, from what I've read, come of where you are.  Linda


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Feb 5, 2008)

That is very unusual, I usually hear back from him same day or maybe the next day.  Are you sure you have the right email?  Use the email he confirmed with, and hit "reply," that way you are sure.  I do know sometimes the emails in Aruba have some service issues.


----------



## susiequeve (Feb 5, 2008)

We've never had any problems with Hans.  He's great, there has to be an explanation of why he's not getting back to you.  Maybe he's under the weather.


----------



## Boyzz (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is the e-mail I use hope this helps. tropiccarrent@setarnet.aw  When are you going I will be there 8/30 to 9/13.

Don


----------



## gretel (Feb 5, 2008)

We've got Hans booked for two cars, April 4-11.


----------



## shar (Feb 6, 2008)

I have been replying to the email he sent from. I just hit reply and then send. Trying agin after copying adress from above.

Shar


----------

